# GC Surf 11/7



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Since there is a huge lack of reports I'll drop one.

6:45AM-11AM couple keeper whiting and a few small ones, few black drum one 12", 2 small pompano, 1 palometa. Water is muddy and 4 oz wouldn't hold behind the breakers. Windy but you can't complain about tshirt temps in November. If the weather was just a little better you could have caught some good fish. Almost everything on hot pink Fishbites shrimp...gotta love the bright colors in dirty water.

Lots of whiting and black drum around...got the word that the trout are just starting back in the creeks.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the update Smoothlures. I have not been able to hit the surf for over a month do to Cataract Surgery whice became problematic. Sure is nice to hear some folks are having a little luck.....

Keep those hooks wet!!!!


----------

